# Happy Birthday Citrus!!! / Feliz Cumpleaños Citrus!!!



## Artrella

*   ¡¡¡¡Que tengas un hermoso y feliz cumpleaños querida Citrus!!!    *​Para vos


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Feliz cumpleaños para la forera más cítrica!


----------



## ILT

Estas sooooooon​  las mañaaniiiiiiiitas
 que cantaaaaaaaba
 el Rey Daviiiiiid​ 
¡¡¡Felicidades!!!


----------



## lauranazario

*¡Felicidades Citrus!*
Por si acaso llegué un poco tarde... era que mis amigos y yo estábamos un poquito "ocupados" 
http://www.elaw.org/assets/images/people/pe.2003.sin.limon.jpg 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Like an Angel

*****¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Citrus!!!***** ​


----------



## Lancel0t

Happy Birthday Citrus!


----------



## Citrus

*Art, Lady B, ILT, Laura, Like an Angel, LancelOt:*​ 
*Gracias a todos !!!*​ 
Agradezco mucho sus buenos deseos y lindos mensajes. Me han puesto una sonrisa en la cara!!!   ​ 
Sé que soy relativamente nueva en WR  , pero desde que los conocí no pude evitar regresar  . Así que gracias también por una comunidad tan agradable donde aprender y compartir . . . donde hasta se acuerdan de tu cumple !!!  

Gracias de nuevo 
Saludos
Citrus


----------



## Phryne

*
FELIZ, FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOSSSSSSSS!~!!!!!!*​


----------



## NTFS

*  '*^#!!!-Feliz CumpleaÑos-!!!#^*'  *​


----------

